# Solved: system error 5 has occurred access denied



## ron40

I have windows 8, 32 bit & I'm trying to clear my print spooler, which I've done many times. I go to "run," type "cmd" & enter the command: "net stop spooler." When I execute the spooler command I get the above error message. I did a search on google & got a lot of hits but none of them were useful. What is going on & how do I solve this "system 5 error" problem? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## davehc

Try restarting the spooler at the same time. The combination command would be

*net stop spooler && net start spooler*

I try to avoid the command line as much as possible, on the understanding that a user OS should not need in depth commands. When I have a document problem such as yours, I normally open the "Devices and Printers", in the Control Panel, click in and "see what's printing" and clear it from there. Sometimes needs a restart.


----------



## Macboatmaster

You must run that cmd on an elevated cmd prompt
instead of simply opening the cmd prompt on windows 8.1
however you access it - right click and click run as admin or if you access it from search charms, click run as admin
the cmd window will then be titled
Administrator command prompt and not merely command prompt
please see screenshot

as explained here
You can also clear print jobs by using an elevated Command Prompt. You will get the Access Denied error if you attempt to do this with a normal Command Prompt.

That said, perhaps I am on the wrong tack as you say


> I have windows 8, 32 bit & I'm trying to clear my print spooler, which I've done many times


----------



## ron40

Problem solved: I was not running with admin privileges. In Win 8 I have to choose "Command Prompt (Admin)' from the dropdown choices. I was selecting "Run" from the dropdown choices to get a command line rather than "Command Prompt (Admin)." I just forgot. I'm new to win 8. Go figure. Thanks to all for replying.
Ron


----------



## Macboatmaster

That is what I suggested on my post 3.
Pleased you found it


----------



## ron40

Hi Macboatmaster:
I realized it was your suggestion & I meant to give attribution but forgot. Thank you very much. That's why I love this site.
Ron


----------



## Macboatmaster

Cheers


----------

